
Oxite - Unofficial ASP.NET MVC based open source blogging and CMS - abl
http://www.codeplex.com/oxite
======
viggity
Oxite has caused a big brou-ha-ha in the .net community. Apparently the
ALT.NET crowd wasn't very happy with how Oxite was created, and it is
recommended that it shouldn't be treated as something to emulate with your own
code.

[http://codebetter.com/blogs/karlseguin/archive/2008/12/15/ox...](http://codebetter.com/blogs/karlseguin/archive/2008/12/15/oxite-
oh-dear-lord-why.aspx)

I think most of the ALT.NET community over-reacted and started acting like a
bunch of jerks instead of providing more constructive criticism. I like the
way Rob Conery handled it better by actually providing suggestions to make the
application better.

<http://blog.wekeroad.com/blog/some-thoughts-on-oxite/>

